# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  سوال

## Samariii

من با 25 هزار سراسری مردود شدم. الان میخواستم بدونم با 25 هزار خودگردان ازاد پرستاری میاری یا نه؟ 
و این انتخاب رشته سوابق تحصیلی دانشگاه ازاد تا کی مهلت داره اخه هنوز روی سایتشه؟ و اینکه اگه اونو قبول بشی کی میری دانشگاه؟؟؟؟
میشه یکی این سوالاتو جواب بده؟؟؟

----------


## Samariii

????

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام ، مهلت انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه ازاد فکر میکنم تموم شده  ، با 25هزار منطقه ی 2 ، آزاد پرستاری رو احتمالا میشه آورد ، منطقه یک و منطقه سه رو فکر نکنم ، نیمدونم شاید هم بشه

----------

